# KNOW YOUR LIMITATIONS



## AndyL

I have been in the Fire Department since the age of 13. No kidding A close family friend was the chief and the asst chief was my Dad. I had LSU firefighter training and was on the end of a hose from the beginning of the departments first fire truck. Through the years I was a Captain for many years, then Asst Chief for many more years. I have been on hundreds and hundreds of calls through the years. Fire calls and more rescue calls as a certified first responder in the medical field. Can not count the number of MVA's of all kinds, from no injuries to fatal crashes. Have seen my share of death from infant, to the elderly. Nothing can prepare you for the call I got on 3/21/04 @ 9:45am. When I pulled up on the scene of a MVA with a pinned victim, I had no idea it was my brother, who worked all night, then went to get a part for his tractor, was headed home, fell asleep and tangled with an 18 wheeler dump truck.

He is in the critical care unit, where he was not expected to live.But through the Grace of God and an unknown number of people praying, he is making a slow come back. He's now listed as moderate critical.

So Brothers and Sisters of our farming community on HayTalk and everywhere, Do not push your limitations. If you are getting sleepy pull over and sleep a bit or do something to wake yourself up. I know I'm guilty of it as many are.

Just know your limitations, and be safe. Your family will appreciate you doing so.


----------



## carcajou

I have a sister in ICU from a single vehicle roll over 3 weeks ago so i can relate to how you are feeling. I pray your brother comes out of this well, and thanks for the sobering reminder.


----------



## cornshucker

Praying for both of your families. God bless


----------



## JD3430

Heading to worship right now. He is in my prayers. 
Godspeed to your bro.


----------



## somedevildawg

Sorry to hear that Andy, a lot of people have no idea what a first responder goes thru.....couldn't imagine having to deal with those circumstances in real time.....hopefully your bro can pull thru and be a testament to others, thanks for sharing


----------



## RockyHill

AndyL, prayers for your brother's recovery and help for all his family during this time. Thank you for your dedication to serving your community.

Prayers for your sister Carcajou and the family.

As we were reminded, all of us need to be attentive and careful.


----------



## FarmerCline

Andy and caracjou, I will be praying for both of your families and that they will make a full recovery.


----------



## GawasFarm

Sorry to hear the news, being a volunteer as well in a small community I dread calls because its somebody you know. Couldn't imagine rolling up to my own family, I hope I never have to.

My thoughts and prayers are with both of you.


----------



## Grateful11

Prayers coming for both families. I hope and pray both make a full recovery.


----------



## bluefarmer

Will be praying for both of you families. Ain't God and his people great.


----------



## Tim/South

Andy, I am glad your brother is making progress. I will pray for him.

Carcajou, I will pray for your sister.


----------



## SVFHAY

Prayers sent guys.

I have spent many hours driving after dark/pre dawn the last 25 years and find my limitations are changing with age.


----------



## urednecku

Prayers for all involved.


----------



## Bgriffin856

Prayers sent to both families.

After a few close calls myself i have realized that you never know when your time is up and always tell loved ones and ones you care about how much you love them and or care about them. Yeah i have a few regrets of not doing that enough.

When conditions are right i can almost pass out on the tractor plowing, raking hay , fitting ground or any other tasks that don't require much skill or attention


----------



## carcajou

Just wanted to say thanks, nice to know you all care, Goodnight


----------



## AndyL

A Great Heartfelt Thankyou to all of you. He is still coming along, a lil better each day.

carcajou, I feel your pain. Will also be praying for your sister. You don't truly realize what they mean to you until something like this happens.

A lil ashamed to say, but reading all your responses brings tears to my eyes.

You are truly a great bunch of guys and gals on here.


----------



## JD3430

I broke down in church yesterday. My mom has terminal cancer. 20 months to live- if you call battling cancer, chemotherapy, etc. living......
She is so young and healthy, too. Could probably drive a tractor if I asked her.

My family went to our pastor during service we have a time where the pastor will meet with you while everyone else prays. I've never done that before. He did give us some comfort. My kids were really in bad shape.


----------



## Vol

You were at the right place JD. Life is very tough sometimes, but it will pass...along with the days we get to walk our Lord's earth. Getting older means dealing with more and more passed loved ones and friends. It is very good to know the Comforter.

Regards, Mike


----------



## RockyHill

JD3430 will be praying for your mother and all of you during this difficult time. The Lord can and will be with each one to the extent He is allowed. Can speak from experience of the peace and comfort through the sickness and death of our parents. Jeff and I were both blessed that our parents were born again Christians and for us that is of eternal consequence.

AndyL, glad to hear your brother is showing improvement.

Shelia


----------



## bluefarmer

It don't hurt for a grown man to get teary eyed, it makes me feel good to know that there are other like minded people when the world is so full it seems, people who don't care about God and his love for mankind


----------



## AndyL

The whole day, (today) they were telling us he had a bacteria. Turns out it's MRSA. A bad strain of Staph, 101.6 fever.

JD, I feel for you brother. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family also.

Mike's words, Getting older means dealing with more and more passed loved ones and friends. It is very good to know the Comforter. You said a lot there.

I was thinking on that line, just two days ago.


----------



## carcajou

I received some encouraging news yesterday. Though still in a coma, my sister can turn her head toward voices and can wipe her eyes with a kleenex if she wants to. Before yesterday she had not done either of these. This has really gave my family a boost just when i know we all needed it. It's gonna be a good day.


----------



## urednecku

Thanks for the update, carcajou. Still praying!


----------



## MT hayer

The big man above is watching over you and families. Life is short enough as it is. Make everyday count. If it means taking that nap, do it. I really don't care if I catch grief about it because I am going to be more alert after a five minute snooze. You can only be tough so long, and then the tide changes. Things don't get done the way you want it if you aren't there.

Lost my best friend in a truck wreck a few years back. Had to get to the next job. There was no wind and the dust was just hanging on the road from the truck and pickup ahead. Missed the curve and into the ditch. Will never know exactly what happened. Hauling a D7 with an angle blade facing forward. The blade caught the dirt and it ripped of the trailer, the weight of everything flattened the cab of the truck to the steering wheel. Tore two pads off the tracks and bent the dead axle in the final drive when it landed. Awful, just awful. Two things learned here, don't ever, ever, ever, ever haul a dozer or loader facing forward because, how do you push dirt, you go ahead. How do you back drag, you go back wards so the blade or bucket doesn't catch things. You may scuff something going by, but it won't catch. The second thing, is take that little extra time. Take a nap, in this case, wait for the dust to clear, if your haying, think before you try that quick adjustment while the machine is running. There is a saying I seen in the oilfield, "If you can't see your fingers and toes, they are in the wrong spot.".


----------



## slowzuki

I've investigated an accident where a couple of transports hit, the flatbed had another truck chained down on the trailer but it broke all the chains, went through the headache rack and through the cab of the truck into the cab of the truck facing the other way. He had more chains than required by DOT.

I don't think our instincts, I mean I don't think we understand the huge forces of heavy equipment travelling at highway speeds.



MT hayer said:


> Awful, just awful. Two things learned here,


----------



## AndyL

Carcajou. that is great news. At times like this, it's the little things that give us relief, joy, and hope. Been praying for your sister, as well as your Mom JD.

God is truly great, as with my brother, from last rights to alert and wanting to know what happened. Still has a ways to go, but getting better as time ticks by.

MT, sorry about your friend. Your post has a lot of truth in there that we could and should all pay attention to.

Have a great, blessed, and safe day HayTalk family. I'll be heading to the hospital in a lil bit.

Again carcajou, that was great to read. Never underestimate the power of prayer.


----------



## carcajou

AndyL It's really great to hear you brother is improving so fast. Did his fever break? It's amazing how little our day to day lives matter when someone we love or care about is suffering. Thank you for praying for my sister and i hope you have a good visit at the hospital today. Have a great day yourself. Ray


----------



## Bgriffin856

Good to hear guys. The lord knows what he is doing im no religious person never been to church. But still believe in him and fully trust him.


----------



## Bgriffin856

You would not believe the amount of people on their phones either talking texting or whatever is so so so important that they have to do it while driving.

I see it all the time hauling forage wagons and running back and forth with equipment. Was headed home after mowing hay at the neighbors was on a nice flat long stretch of road crusing along wide open HI four on the 1066 with the 499 in tow mind you the 499 takes up the entire narrow dirt road. Anyhow here comes this pick up down the road middle of the road keep getting closer to each other and the pick up is making no attempt to getting over like most do that see me coming down the road. So i decided i should slow down. Then decide to swing the haybine into the Amish field as to avoid collision with. the pick up. As the pick up goes by there is a middle age woman driving and playing on her phone never even knew i was there......i yelled a few choice words as she went by... that really pissed me off


----------



## JD3430

Bgriffin856 said:


> You would not believe the amount of people on their phones either talking texting or whatever is so so so important that they have to do it while driving.
> I see it all the time hauling forage wagons and running back and forth with equipment. Was headed home after mowing hay at the neighbors was on a nice flat long stretch of road crusing along wide open HI four on the 1066 with the 499 in tow mind you the 499 takes up the entire narrow dirt road. Anyhow here comes this pick up down the road middle of the road keep getting closer to each other and the pick up is making no attempt to getting over like most do that see me coming down the road. So i decided i should slow down. Then decide to swing the haybine into the Amish field as to avoid collision with. the pick up. As the pick up goes by there is a middle age woman driving and playing on her phone never even knew i was there......i yelled a few choice words as she went by... that really pissed me off


That's an everyday occurrence in my part of the world. 
Crap, even the rich farmers boys that farm around here text while towing 14' wide stuff down the road behind $250K IVT Deere's.


----------



## AndyL

Texting and driving is a big problem. See it all the time. When I'm riding with my daughter, I snatch he phone from her.

On a better note, brother is doing pretty good. Been off the vent now for about 12 hrs and holding good. Still has a way to go, but coming along. Thanks for all your prayers.


----------



## Bgriffin856

JD3430 said:


> That's an everyday occurrence in my part of the world.
> Crap, even the rich farmers boys that farm around here text while towing 14' wide stuff down the road behind $250K IVT Deere's.


That's what happens when you don't work for it and earn it and have zero responsibility


----------



## AndyL

On a good note, brother is outta the hospital and in rehab.(weeks ahead of what Dr's thought) Getting lots of therapy fighting those trying to keep him in the bed. He asked everybody to help him outta the bed but me. I woulda. I know how he feels. I can't stand 1 rain day being cooped up. I surly couldn't stand being down that long. He's still a bit looped on the drugs. (I hope that's what it is) But all in all, from near death to fighting people who hinder him crawling outta bed in a tad over 3 weeks. God is awesome. Thanks a million for your prayers. He still needs a few more.

Ray, any updates on your sister.

JD, your Mom.

Still sending prayers above for them.


----------



## Vol

That is great to hear Andy.

Regards, Mike


----------



## cornshucker

Great news Andy keep us posted.


----------



## Bgriffin856

He sure is a blessed just goes to show god is great

I usually don't let an injury or illness slow me down. There isn't
no way i could be cooped up for that long i'd be breaking out and getting back at it. Only because i don't like people doing my work...it never gets done right and i would worry myself to death


----------



## carcajou

My sister slowly came around this past week. Today she is understanding what is asked of her and is responding when she wants to. Did i mention she can be stubborn? She is showing her sense of humor also. The best part was when she said " I'm so very happy". I doubt i will ever forget those 4 simple words. I know it will be an uphill battle yet for she is still on a feeding tube and can't walk but she will, i am positive of that.

I feel like a huge weight has been lifted off my shoulders. I know my parents were under a lot of stress and i could hear the relief in my Mothers voice today. God has truly blessed this family and i want to thank everyone again for your prayers. THEY WERE ANSWERED.


----------



## urednecku

Carcajou, I'm so glad to hear that. I know that is a big releaf for all of you. Prayers still coming for that long fight ahead for all of ya.


----------



## AndyL

That's great news Ray. I know how good that relief feels. Keep the prayers flowing. It takes a while to completely heal, and they just wanna go home.

My brother is slowly coming along. He sent word for us to come and break him outta rehab. And he is hard headed. Dad told him that's what got him in there in the first place.


----------



## AndyL

Yesterday we had a great visit with the brother. He is doing extremely well from where he was March 21st. Battled two staft infections, and is now in the right frame of mind. Kinda expecting to get out of there in a couple weeks. He's not 100% yet, but it's coming. God has truly worked miracles.

Ray, how is your sister doing?

JD, how's your mom?


----------



## RockyHill

AndyL, thankful for the miracles in your brother's life.

Have been wondering about him and Ray's sister and JD' mom too.


----------



## Bgriffin856

Thanks for the update AndyL! Good news indeed


----------



## JD3430

Thanks for asking guys. My mom is finished chemo/radiation. Now it's wait and see to find out if we got it all.


----------



## carcajou

AndyL i'm sure glad to hear of the progress your brother. Good news indeed.

JD good to hear your Mom had the strength to complete her treatments. Hows is she feeling now? Bet Mother's Day was extra special this year.

As for my sister, her progress since my last posting has been very good. Unfortunately my Brother in law has been a complete ass about things . I won't go into it on here other than to say that without the faith and support of my sisters health care team (she has had great care) only God knows what would have happened. As of two days ago she is eating solid food and is getting stronger each day.

I went down to see her last week and had a great visit with her, and i hope to get back there in a couple weeks if we can ever get the spring crops in. If all goes well she will soon be admitted to rehab. Thanks everyone for your prayers, much appreciated. Ray


----------



## AndyL

That's not just good news, but great news. For all three of us.

JD, keep the faith, your Mom will be cancer free. I know it's hard to keep the faith, (we're human) but through faith and prayer, all things are possible. What a wonderful Mothers day y'all musta had.

Ray, absolutely great about your sister.. Your sister is ahead of my brother. He's still not on food as of yet, but it won't be long.

Know what you mean with the BIL. There was a small bout with the SIL, between her and Dad. But it was resolved. Seems the inlaws forget that the family was there before they ever came into the picture, and want all say.

A big heart felt Thank You to each and everyone of you for the prayers. they are deeply appreciated. Keep the prayers going and all three will be with us a while longer. A long while we pray.


----------



## JD3430

Great to hear that news Andy and Carcajou!
We did have a nice Mother's Day.
Outback Steakhouse was the request. Had a big table with 8 of us.
It was great to see my mom be able to eat solid foods again. She had been on a liquid or soft food regimen for months. 
She still looks wiped out, but is getting stronger each day. 
Thanks for all the well wishes


----------



## AndyL

My brother came home this past Tuesday. Doing great. Has to build up strength, but is getting around.

Ray, how's your sister?

JD, how's your Mom?


----------



## JD3430

Andy,
My mother is progressing along. Shes on last round of chemo. its the chemo that really beats you up. Sometimes I think it's time to move her into my home so we can take care of her, but she's got that independent American spirit. Wants to remain in her house and not be a burden on anyone. 
I think that day is coming.


----------



## AndyL

Yep, they are independent and feel they would be a burden. Keep the prayers going. Praying she is cancer free and with y'all a lot longer. Keep us posted.


----------



## JD3430

Last night our high school had a all night cancer walk a thon, 
My son went to it and made luminaries. He made one for his grandmother (my mom). They got donations from aunts, uncles, friends. He raised over $100 for cancer.


----------



## swmnhay

The local motorcycle club raised some $ and donated gas cards that the radiation center passed out.Insurance don't cover trips to treatment and it gets costly for some if they have far to travel.I thought it was a good way to donate.


----------



## carcajou

Hi everyone. I held off updating to see how this past weekend went. A couple weeks ago my sister was moved over to the rehab side of the hospital she is in. She is much happier there, more to do, more interaction with others. She has a way to go both physically and mentally but given time her prognosis looks very good.

This weekend she had two, day passes and was able to go to her home which she really enjoyed. Three months ago it didn't look good at all, now, a full recovery may be possible. It does not get any better than that.

Still months of rehab to go but she out of danger now. Maybe by Christmas this will just be a memory to everyone involved. Thanks again


----------



## Vol

That is great Ray...I know it is a relief to your family knowing that she has a chance at full or near full recovery. Keep us updated on her re-hab progress. Maybe in a few weeks you will be telling us that she is going home to continue her therapy. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## AndyL

That is indeed great news Ray. I echo everything, Regards, Mike said.  I know you, and your families relief. With determination she will make great progress in rehab, and be home sooner than expected.

My brother had a 1 day pass, before his release, and it was like a family reunion. He's slowly recovering making progress.

It sure relieves a lot of stress when it all starts getting better.


----------



## Bgriffin856

Good to hear guys!
Wishing for a speedy complete recoveries


----------



## ontario hay man

Hey andy ray and jd. How are they all doing now? Hope all is well.


----------



## JD3430

Well I just back from moms. She lost all her hair, but seems to be clean of cancer for now. 
They found a suspicious spot and biopsies were performed. They came out ok. She will have to be tested repeatedly for the rest of her life. 
We have been a little more relaxed lately. 
I hope everyone mentioned in this thread is improving.


----------



## ontario hay man

JD3430 said:


> Well I just back from moms. She lost all her hair, but seems to be clean of cancer for now.
> They found a suspicious spot and biopsies were performed. They came out ok. She will have to be tested repeatedly for the rest of her life.
> We have been a little more relaxed lately.
> I hope everyone mentioned in this thread is improving.


Good to hear


----------



## carcajou

Hi everyone I find it difficult to explain how life has changed for my sister since my last posting. Not long after i posted my sister had a bad fall, hitting her head on a table. For a week or so we didn't know if she would pull through. Recovery has been extremely slow but positive in most ways. She now has difficulty controlling her temper and everything has to be done NOW. I really don't know how care providers can handle it, they have my utmost respect. The way she was progressing would have allowed her to go into a very good rehab facility next month but that is now in doubt.. She is now in a short term care facility and may have to be moved soon, where we don't know yet. We live too far away to be of any help so the burdens fall on the rest of my family but they seem to be holding up well. Thanks again for the prayers and thoughts, much appreciated.


----------



## ontario hay man

Thats to bad. Hopefully she pulls through. Life seems to be full of set backs as soon as you think its full steam ahead.


----------



## RockyHill

Sorry to hear of the setback. The distance keeping you from being able to be of help is an added discouragement. Will keep her and all of you in our prayers.

Shelia


----------



## AndyL

Sorry about the setback Ray. Will continue with the prayers.

JD, Good to hear your Mom is coming along for the better. Great news.

My brother is coming along great. Even been on the tractor a little, helping with his hay. His biggest problem now is his wife wants to leave him. As in divorce. Go figure some women. ( no offence Shelia. I did say some ) 

He to had a fall in the long term facility. It helped him tho. He came to his senses. Memory came back except for 7 weeks. Still building strength back, but coming along. Thanks to you all for the prayers.

Just gotta pray Ray's sister back on track, guys and gals.


----------



## RockyHill

Glad to hear the improvements on your brother.

As for his wife, I don't know the situation but my thoughts toward her are not favorable. If there relationship was troubled before the accident this could have been a time for her to honestly consider their future. Wouldn't think your brother (or her for that matter) would have had the emotional energy into it though. That accident dramatically changed both their lives and would look like they would need to be thinking about moving forward together instead of her leaving.

Must say that my thinking is clouded by being in a blessed relationship and don't realize how difficult some peoples lives are.

Shelia


----------



## ontario hay man

Why is it when an accident happens the other half waits til the victim is half ass better then buggers off sometimes. Its happened to about 5 people around here and thats without thinking to hard. Seems stupid to me


----------



## swmnhay

ontario hay man said:


> Why is it when an accident happens the other half waits til the victim is half ass better then buggers off sometimes. Its happened to about 5 people around here and thats without thinking to hard. Seems stupid to me


Had a friend that was diagnosed with cancer and went threw treatments and seemed to be doing fine.His wife divorced him and took 1/2 of everything.His cancer returned a couple yrs later and he died.She had the gaul to come to the fueneral and sit with the family.

She snorted up her nose the settlement in short time.


----------



## JD3430

swmnhay said:


> Had a friend that was diagnosed with cancer and went threw treatments and seemed to be doing fine.His wife divorced him and took 1/2 of everything.His cancer returned a couple yrs later and he died.She had the gaul to come to the fueneral and sit with the family.She snorted up her nose the settlement in short time.


Sounds like "in sickness and in health" wasn't part of their wedding vows.
She only wanted to be there "in health"


----------



## AndyL

Shelia, I agree. My thoughts to are not favorable towards her. Not after she showed so much love at that time. i always had the thoughts, it was a front. He's trying to save it. I told him to kick her azz to the curb. Ya just don't love somebody 1 min and not the next. ( take me at least 2 )


----------



## carcajou

Just a quick update on my sister and this time it's all GOOD News. First of all my wife and i had a great visit with her about 10 days ago. She is trying so very hard to do what her therapists ask of her and she is completely driven in her quest to get her full life back. We were told she would not be able to go to what is regarded as the best brain injury rehabilitation center in Canada but then something remarkable happened. The Center, for the 1st time ever decided to do a teleconference with her and all the doctors involved. We were told afterword that they had decided against her till they asked her to speak on her behalf. Her commitment and drive for recovery won them over and on Tuesday she is being transferred there. For those of you that having been praying for her recovery, thank you Ray


----------



## AndyL

Well on a good note, the brother was release from the last Dr. today and is going back to his job at the power plant.

I just read JD's post on losing his Mom and it has kinda took the thunder out of it.

It is said, that the worst lost one can have is the lost of your child. I would think, the lost of ones Mom would be the second. Truly sorry for your lost JD.


----------



## JD3430

Especially when you had the kindest, neatest mom a boy/man could ever wish for. 
I never knew I'd be this sad. 
Thanks for the kind thoughts, Andy.


----------

